# hypothetical -u must buy and ride only one pair of bindingss 4ever, what would u buy?



## tbone (Mar 3, 2011)

As the topic states, 

Just wondering with all the choices out there, if you could only ride one pair for the rest of your snowboarding life,

What binding would you choose?

I am curious to see if there is a general binding consensus.

(please note this is also a lame attempt to figure out the best binding for an evo, without annoying people / asking the question directly)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I ride all-mountain freestyle... If I had to choose at this moment, they would be the Rome 390 Boss.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spark Burners, but they are probably not what you want...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

K2 Indy's with a retro hinge heel strap upgrade.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Rome 390 BOSS are pretty BOSS.

I have regular 390's on my Evo... "Cough" "Cough" (trying to be subtle)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux SF45

10


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Raiden Zero


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Probably a Flow, K2 cinch, or hard boots.I am not gonna want to be sitting and rolling around in the snow when I am in my 60s and 70s.So no, no help with your unsubtle question.:cheeky4:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

2010 contraband LE


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Burton Cartels. I keep trying others but always go back to Cartels.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Burton CO2s. (you'll find them too stiff for your Evo though)


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

Flow NXT-AT SE's or FSEs... super solid and resonponsive bindings, yet still pretty maluable and kushy.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

K2 cinch CTX...can't go wrong.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

salomon relay xlt


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

contrabands


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Flux TT30s for sure.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

+1 for Rome 390's, I´ll never buy anything else.
And I had to pay 400$ for them, cuz Iceland is "hella"expensive.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

flux tt30s


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Union Force hands down

I've been riding Force's 6 seasons now already...tried replacing them with Flux, Ride, and Rome and each time went back to my Unions.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

any of the Flow NXT's


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Union Force hands down
> 
> I've been riding Force's 6 seasons now already...tried replacing them with Flux, Ride, and Rome and each time went back to my Unions.


This is an unvalid opinion.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

> This is an unvalid opinion.


1) Unvalid isn't a word

and

2) With a toe strap upgrade the Force is the perfect binding.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Unvalid, huh?


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

> This is an unvalid opinion.


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

Rome 390 Boss :cheeky4:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flow nxt. No doubt...


----------



## tbone (Mar 3, 2011)

lol at unvalid . . .


So far
the Rome 390 / 390 boss
Flux tt30's
Union Force
Flow NXT

seem to be the most popular choice / choices. Its interesting to see what binding everyone likes.

- Whats the go with the union forces needing an upgraded toe strap? Would have thought that if this was such a problem they would have fixed the problem...?

- Also I have heard that the 390 boss' may possibly be better for people who have knee problems (or something like that). Can anyone shed some extra light on this?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

tbone said:


> Whats the go with the union forces needing an upgraded toe strap? Would have thought that if this was such a problem they would have fixed the problem...??


That's pretty much the negative consensus with Union. The first generation toe cap was one of the best hybrid straps at the time but they went away from it while other companies designed better ones. It may have to do with the rights to the cap design. I put a Technine baltimore strap on mine and it made the bindings much bettet and I'm considering either putting the toe strap from a pair of flux that I don't use or trying out Burtons gettagrip cap strap. From what I hear it's pretty good. But IMO the Force with a quality cap strap modification is one of the best bindings on the market...at least for my riding style.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Extremo said:


> That's pretty much the negative consensus with Union. The first generation toe cap was one of the best hybrid straps at the time but they went away from it while other companies designed better ones. It may have to do with the rights to the cap design. I put a Technine baltimore strap on mine and it made the bindings much bettet and I'm considering either putting the toe strap from a pair of flux that I don't use or trying out Burtons gettagrip cap strap. From what I hear it's pretty good. But IMO the Force with a quality cap strap modification is one of the best bindings on the market...at least for my riding style.


Unvalid statement.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Union Forces. I have them with the older toe strap that is basically a strap of leather and they are just about perfect.


----------

